# Big HD TiVo News



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

This is from AVSForums' TiVoCommunity - the thread is located here.

--This is not me - the "I" refers to the poster over at TiVoCommunity--

I posted this in the AVS HD Recorders forum but thought I would also post it here.

I just got back from Cedia and was able to get some exciting info regarding the upcoming HD Tivo. The HD DirecTivo will ship 1Q04 with 4 HD tuners. That's correct, it will have 4 HD capable tuners (2 DirecTV HD and 2 ATSC OTA). It will only be able to record 2 HD streams at one time but can do any combination of the 4 (2 DirecTV, 2 OTA, 1 OTA/1DirecTV). I verified this info with both the DirecTV rep and the Hughes rep at another booth. They both said they received alot of heat after only announcing 1 tuner at CES and the decision was made to push back the intro a few months and include the extra tuners. They also said it will ship initially w/ 250GB of disk space and at a price point in the neighborhood of $800. They also confirmed there will be no Firewire on the first unit. I know others will flame for this but I think for 90% of those out there (including myself) the extra OTA tuner is much more desireable than the ability to archive.

I also visited the Dish booth but the rep wasn't very talkative and wouldn't let anyone play with the 921 demo. Hopefully someone else had better luck. I did hear another Dish rep tell someone they were at least 60 days out with the 921.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Interesting. I wonder how much material this TiVo will record in both SD and HD and if it's expandable. I saw a 300GB HD at Fry's for $299.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

GREAT!!!!!! This is exactly the news Ive been waiting for...Was holding out on doing the HD thing until I knew around the time this thing was gonna ship....Guess its 1Q before I call up and order an upgrade, thanks for this info!


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Wow... that's a 921 killer if I've ever seen one.

There's a tremendous amound of speculation about dates on the 921... Personally, I won't believe it until someone receives one.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Interesting timing given that Dish announed the 921 release date as November 1st. Could this info be true? Hmmm possible, but given this industry I would be sceptical given the source. 

P.S. I am also sceptical aobout the November 1st date 921 date.. it is November 1st right?


----------



## Peluso (Sep 11, 2002)

I feel confident in the November date, i don't feel confident in the level of availability. It would be easy for Dish to simply keep the availability low to say that have a shipping product but buy some more time in an effort to finalize development in the software.


----------



## DBSPaul (Mar 26, 2002)

Personally, I couldn't be happier. I was NOT happy when the 1/1 tuner was announced at CES. This unit is what I wanted (although I would've been happy with 2 sat tuners and 1 ota because it'll be 2005 before we get HDTV broadcasts ota from Denver).

Now I'll just have to prep the wife for the purchase...


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

DBSPaul said:


> Personally, I couldn't be happier. I was NOT happy when the 1/1 tuner was announced at CES. This unit is what I wanted (although I would've been happy with 2 sat tuners and 1 ota because it'll be 2005 before we get HDTV broadcasts ota from Denver).
> 
> Now I'll just have to prep the wife for the purchase...


Dude: Remember.....Roses....Chocolates....and of course there is gonna be the "Honey Do List" for possibly the rest of your life....Enjoy...


----------

